# Crysis 3 Alpha Discussion Thread



## 3870x2 (Nov 2, 2012)

I put in about 20 minutes into this game, and it looked fantastic of course, and even taxed my 7950 (without the 41% overclock.)  I can say that the gains don't seem to make up for how much more power it needs than Crysis 2.

The action of the game was confusing at best, but I have never played Crysis multiplayer.  It looks like it has promise, with unlocks and vehicles of different sorts.  The nanosuit adds a great variety of gameplay, as is to be expected, though with everyone wearing one it is nowhere near unique.

The map that I was playing on was controlling various crash sites.  The level design (heavily forested) was actually very unique, which is a good thing.  I will say that if you are trying to play this on mid-range hardware you might have to lower your settings quite a bit for any sort of competitive gameplay.

Unfortunately there is no single player on this Alpha release, but I plan on putting a few hours in it this weekend.  I love battlefield, but COD has become quite a stale alternative for me, where Crysis might be able to make up.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 2, 2012)

Was there any significant changes to how the game looks? (Compared to Crysis 2) I heard that C3 was suppose to "Melt your PC". I thought that they added more eye candy and level of realism to the graphics.

Sadly I cannot be part of the Alpha multiplayer since my FX5500 can't run it :C


----------



## cdawall (Nov 2, 2012)

I should be on it here soon I will post screen shots 5040x1050 with my GTX470's.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 2, 2012)

I did have issues actually checking out the environment because of multiplayer and getting shot all to hell while trying to view the environment, but it did look absolutely fantastic.

I am not speaking for any of the high-res mods that have come out for Crysis 2 though.

I was probably getting 40-50 FPS on 16x/8x (could have been 4x AA, I didnt check to see which was used).

If not for MLG this weekend, I would run some benchmarks.  I might still fit one or two in, if I can find an empty server or something.  There is voice chat, and the mics are ALWAYS ON which is default.  This is a huge problem because all you hear is other peoples games and other ambient noise.

I never use anything but PTT on all of my games, and this is why I am not a big fan of Skype.  Did I mention I have 2 little kids?


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 2, 2012)

cdawall said:


> I should be on it here soon I will post screen shots 5040x1050 with my GTX470's.



Don't we have a NDA?


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 2, 2012)

http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=58

The Crysis site has discussions.  This is more marketing than testing.

There was a license agreement, but nothing specifically NDA unless it too was part of the license agreement.  I could have missed it of course.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 2, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=58
> 
> The Crysis site has discussions.  This is more marketing than testing.
> 
> There was a license agreement, but nothing specifically NDA unless it too was part of the license agreement.  I could have missed it of course.



I will read mine and check about to boot it now.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 2, 2012)

Heads up guys... NDA is still in affect! I copied this from there forum rules about alpha.


```
Hey all,

If you've received your key via newsletter/email, there will be a link to a private Closed Alpha forum where you can discuss the Closed Alpha.
[B]
Please note that this is a *Closed* Alpha, and as such, sharing of information/media is not allowed.[/B]

Any threads posted about the Closed Alpha in main Crysis 3 Discussion forum will be deleted.

Thanks for your help and we're looking forward to playing! :)

Adam.
```


----------



## cdawall (Nov 2, 2012)

Holy crap 5040X1050 all I can pull off is medium with 2xGTX470's@SC. I can't wait for sneeky to shoot me those waterblocks and I can get them clocked up. Going to flip up GPUz to make sure sli is actually working.

Edit:

SLi is for sure working


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 2, 2012)

It melts our PCs. Maxed out (very high) I have 15 FPS (about the same as Nvidia's New Dawn demo) On high it's around 45-50. It's DX11 allright.


----------



## PLSG08 (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow I thought It was just a different game on the same engine (technically it is). Now I wish I could get my PC....

Since it's multiplayer and all, was the gameplay good? (for an FPS game)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2012)

It is cryengine 3 but Crytek has added to it since Crysis 2 released. It's got more to it now. There videos of all it's features on YouTube.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 2, 2012)

PLSG08 said:


> Wow I thought It was just a different game on the same engine (technically it is). Now I wish I could get my PC....
> 
> Since it's multiplayer and all, was the gameplay good? (for an FPS game)



To tell you the truth, Battlefield has already won my heart for a multiplayer FPS, anything else is obsolete.

That being said, the nanosuit and other aspects of this game give me a fresh reason to delve into another FPS at the same time as battlefield 3.


----------



## Aksh_47 (Nov 2, 2012)

It really does Melt our PCs.. my 560 which runs all games maxed out, gets about 25 FPS, on high settings i guess, But i guess this is still the alpha, so it may be that it isn't yet optimized properly?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm going to try it out this weekend on my 7970s, hopefully crossfire works well with this. Back in the BF3 alpha cfx sucked. I played the Crysis 2 alpha and it was fun, much better than CoD but slightly lacking compared to what bf3 has.


----------



## Aksh_47 (Nov 2, 2012)

Update : restarted origin, started crysis 3, chose some different server, and the game is now surprisingly running on very high settings with 45+ FPS


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 2, 2012)

Aksh_47 said:


> Update : restarted origin, started crysis 3, chose some different server, and the game is now surprisingly running on very high settings with 45+ FPS



Server lag?

I'm going to jump in this weekend with what looks like the lowest range system so far.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 2, 2012)

uninstalled after 3 minutes, maybe i'm getting too old for shooters


----------



## LDNL (Nov 2, 2012)

Why am I running at 15-20fps on Ultra? Are they tessalating ten thousand oceons under the map again? Jokes aside the multiplayer map is quite small and shooting feels abit awkward


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 2, 2012)

My 660m even overclocked can't do anything with Crysis 3 multiplayer maxed out where at least on Crysis 2 it was still playable. The game looks great though and that's what matters.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 2, 2012)

Aksh_47 said:


> It really does Melt our PCs.. my 560 which runs all games maxed out, gets about 25 FPS, on high settings i guess, But i guess this is still the alpha, so it may be that it isn't yet optimized properly?



i dont like the word optimized. in alpha probably but if they are still optimizing it a few weeks before release ill cry because that usually means "water it down for the deadline"


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 2, 2012)

LDNL said:


> Why am I running at 15-20fps on Ultra? Are they tessalating ten thousand oceons under the map again? Jokes aside the multiplayer map is quite small and shooting feels abit awkward



Its cryengine 3. They are pushing it way farther now. They meant it when they said it will melt out PCs. Crysis 3 is going back to the "can it play Crysis" mentality.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 2, 2012)

Someone post screenys.. whats the worse that happens u get banned from the week long alpha? Which is a joke of a test


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> My 660m even overclocked can't do anything with Crysis 3 multiplayer maxed out where at least on Crysis 2 it was still playable. The game looks great though and that's what matters.





MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its cryengine 3. They are pushing it way farther now. They meant it when they said it will melt out PCs. Crysis 3 is going back to the "can it play Crysis" mentality.



That is the Crysis 'hook'.  I like it, but I think they need to go further with it.  Back in the day you were lucky to be able to run Crysis at all.  I would like to see this with Crysis 3 also.  It was legendary in a way.



ShiBDiB said:


> Someone post screenys.. whats the worse that happens u get banned from the week long alpha? Which is a joke of a test



I will tonight.  If they want to ban me from alpha for promoting their game, they have good reason, and I will not fault them for it.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2012)

I will take some shots later.  Maybe tonight i'll put the WCG challenge on hold for an hour and get into the alpha.  It sounds like it's going to be a beautiful game


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 2, 2012)

I played 4 games, it's nice, but since it's under DNA' we can't share informations except on Crysis alpha forums? xD


----------



## cdawall (Nov 2, 2012)

Considering just how many YouTube videos are already out I think it is safe to post screenshots. The license agreement does not say specifically not to post screenshots/videos or to only discuss on the crysis forum. The crysis forum does and I'm not a member so that doesn't apply to me.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 2, 2012)

It's not an actual alpha test as much as its a feeler test. To see reaction to the game on their forums. A real alpha would be much longer and not a marketing ploy for nvidia


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 2, 2012)

I kind of get the impression they made it intentionally unoptimized so that we can say its "pushing our rigs". 

That or its just that my HD5870 is getting old and I don't want to admit it.


----------



## Bow (Nov 2, 2012)

Game looks great.   For my stock 6950's only getting about 10 fps on ultra @ 1680 x 1050.  Going to spend some time with it in the morning.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 2, 2012)

This spoiler contains 5040X1050 images 56K BEWARNED! It also includes live gameplay images if this is inappropriate moderates please let me know and I will delete them.



Settings|medium 
CPU|Phenom II B97@3.84
MEM|4x4GB@1600 CL9
GPU|2xGTX470@645c/875m
HDD|STT 32GB SSD's raid 0



Spoiler


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 3, 2012)

Bow said:


> Game looks great.   For my stock 6950's only getting about 10 fps on ultra @ 1680 x 1050.  Going to spend some time with it in the morning.




High 1080P, my rig get unplayable during a game session.. xD medium is about 70 fps, but I get too much drop to 10fps at high :/

maybe driver optimisation will be needed


----------



## cdawall (Nov 3, 2012)

Anyone else do the update and get crashes in game? Going to try new drivers.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 3, 2012)

Having played Crysis 1 & 2 from DVD, I have no idea how to download the Crysis 3 Alpha version


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 3, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Having played Crysis 1 & 2 from DVD, I have no idea how to download the Crysis 3 Alpha version



You need to go to origin, and redeem your code for the alpha 

cdawall

nop I got  12.8 WHQL, and get no crash


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 3, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Anyone else do the update and get crashes in game? Going to try new drivers.



I was on old drivers (I mean real old) all games worked great did not intend to get the latest but Crysis 3 crashed within 30 sec. into the action. So I'm now on 306.97 (latest WHQL) and everything's fine.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 3, 2012)

doing 12.11 drivers, haven't had a crash yet.


----------



## _ALB_R3D X (Nov 3, 2012)

12.11 beta 4 for me and no crash but crossfire definitely isn't working!
Playable only on medium settings ATM


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 3, 2012)

There was a small update, and now my FPS dropped significantly (like 40%)  It was unplayable in a competitive sense (less than 35 FPS)


----------



## cdawall (Nov 3, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> I was on old drivers (I mean real old) all games worked great did not intend to get the latest but Crysis 3 crashed within 30 sec. into the action. So I'm now on 306.97 (latest WHQL) and everything's fine.



I was on 306.97 found the issue was nv surround and sli with a single card and monitor issue is gone.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 3, 2012)

Yup I am calling it official any use of SLi (including NV surround) leads to soft crash of the driver. So how long until NV tosses an update out?


----------



## BigMack70 (Nov 3, 2012)

I've only played an hour or so of this and for some reason I like it a lot more than Crysis 2's MP which I never got into. 

The game definitely looks great... like Crysis 2 but better, not as console-y. And it definitely melts PCs... it currently doesn't support multi-GPU configs but on my rig using a single 7970 (@1195/1800), I benchmarked 10 minutes of gameplay in FRAPS, completely maxed out 1920x1200, and got the following FPS numbers which felt very playable but not as smooth as I'd want:

Min: 27
Max: 49
Avg. 40.7

Not too shabby. I'm impressed. And it was using all 8 threads on my 2600k, though total CPU usage was around 25-30%. I'm sure that the performance numbers will increase slightly by release and with driver updates, but this looks like another title where you're looking at multi-GPU being needed for buttery smooth maxed out gameplay at even a standard 1080p resolution (unless Nvidia/AMD release a new round of cards before the game).


----------



## manofthem (Nov 3, 2012)

BigMack70 said:


> I've only played an hour or so of this and for some reason I like it a lot more than Crysis 2's MP which I never got into.
> 
> The game definitely looks great... like Crysis 2 but better, not as console-y. And it definitely melts PCs... it currently doesn't support multi-GPU configs but on my rig using a single 7970 (@1195/1800), I benchmarked 10 minutes of gameplay in FRAPS, completely maxed out 1920x1200, and got the following FPS numbers which felt very playable but not as smooth as I'd want:
> 
> ...



That's not too bad.  So when it's tweaked and running off 2 cards, it should be a nice playable experience!  I hope it's better than Crysis 2, that game just lacked.


----------



## BigMack70 (Nov 3, 2012)

I was playing on 12.11 beta3, just an FYI. 

It seemed stable - no crashes or anything. No matter what I did, crossfire wouldn't work, though. When forced through CCC, I got ~60% usage on both GPUs but performance went down the drain to about 20fps.


----------



## sgs2008 (Nov 3, 2012)

Im running on sli 680s and getting 25-30fps everythign maxed out. Im guessing sli isn'tt working. Btw i played around with the settings and turning water from very high to high almost doubles my fps lol. Even when im in buildings with no water anywhere. Seems like an alpha issue to me hoping for stable 60+ on release.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 3, 2012)

sgs2008 said:


> Im running on sli 680s and getting 25-30fps everythign maxed out. Im guessing sli isn'tt working. Btw i played around with the settings and turning water from very high to high almost doubles my fps lol. Even when im in buildings with no water anywhere. Seems like an alpha issue to me hoping for stable 60+ on release.



What drivers are you using? I assume you are also playing on a single monitor?


----------



## BigMack70 (Nov 3, 2012)

sgs2008 said:


> Im running on sli 680s and getting 25-30fps everythign maxed out. Im guessing sli isn'tt working. Btw i played around with the settings and turning water from very high to high almost doubles my fps lol. Even when im in buildings with no water anywhere. Seems like an alpha issue to me hoping for stable 60+ on release.



Maybe it's running tesselation on invisible water under the level like in Crysis 2 when set to very high? 

Anyways, yeah there's no multi-GPU support right now for either SLI or CF. You could try playing around with disabling SLI and see if it improves your framerate... it was a bit picky with my setup and kept trying to use CF, but since it doesn't support CF it just kept killing my performance.

I had to restart my comp several times to get it to behave and actually run semi-smoothly maxed out.

Has anyone done any IQ comparisons between high and very high? Because the performance hit from high --> very high is MASSIVE.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 4, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> That is the Crysis 'hook'.  I like it, but I think they need to go further with it.  Back in the day you were lucky to be able to run Crysis at all.  I would like to see this with Crysis 3 also.  It was legendary in a way.
> 
> 
> 
> I will tonight.  If they want to ban me from alpha for promoting their game, they have good reason, and I will not fault them for it.



They won't. Its going to be on consoles too. I can already tell in the Alpha its running console textures from screen shots above.


----------



## BigMack70 (Nov 4, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> They won't. Its going to be on consoles too. I can already tell in the Alpha its running console textures from screen shots above.



Don't forget that those screenshots are on medium. The textures all looked pretty high res maxed out on my rig. In fact, the biggest compliment I'd give the alpha is that it actually doesn't look like a console game.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 4, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> They won't. Its going to be on consoles too. I can already tell in the Alpha its running console textures from screen shots above.



Phenom have you tried it in that beast 680?! That should play well!


----------



## cdawall (Nov 4, 2012)

BigMack70 said:


> Don't forget that those screenshots are on medium. The textures all looked pretty high res maxed out on my rig. In fact, the biggest compliment I'd give the alpha is that it actually doesn't look like a console game.



On a single monitor I have no issues on high getting 60+ FPS obviously with the single GTX470 (@875c/1600m) since SLi doesn't work. Going to try some more drivers and see if I can get nv surround working since it forces SLi.


----------



## BigMack70 (Nov 4, 2012)

Definitely post what you did if you're able to force SLI to somehow work as I'd be very curious how it performs at high res in SLI.

I tried a million things to get CF working, and I got it where it was using both GPUs, but only around 60% each, and with half the framerate I was getting with a single GPU.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 4, 2012)

BigMack70 said:


> Definitely post what you did if you're able to force SLI to somehow work as I'd be very curious how it performs at high res in SLI.
> 
> I tried a million things to get CF working, and I got it where it was using both GPUs, but only around 60% each, and with half the framerate I was getting with a single GPU.



They aren't very high res lol. Maxed out with my 680.

Frankly I don't like Crysis multiplayer. Its CoD with nano suits.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 4, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> They aren't very high res lol. Maxed out with my 680.
> 
> Frankly I don't like Crysis multiplayer. Its CoD with nano suits.



It's more like Halo:NYC


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 4, 2012)

cdawall said:


> It's more like Halo:NYC



Yeah I was actually thinking that with the way the shields break.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 4, 2012)

Good news is I got SLi to work.







99% utilization of both GPU's. Bad news is it is still only hitting 30FPS max on medium (seems wrong for two cards) and it crashed.


----------



## BigMack70 (Nov 4, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Good news is I got SLi to work.
> 
> 99% utilization of both GPU's. Bad news is it is still only hitting 30FPS max on medium (seems wrong for two cards) and it crashed.



Yeah that sounds similar to my experience with Crossfire. Guess the game itself just isn't programmed yet to handle it.

It surprises me a bit since other titles using CryEngine 3 have no issues with CF/SLI.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 4, 2012)

BigMack70 said:


> Yeah that sounds similar to my experience with Crossfire. Guess the game itself just isn't programmed yet to handle it.
> 
> It surprises me a bit since other titles using CryEngine 3 have no issues with CF/SLI.



It might purely be them being silly with the alpha.


----------



## sgs2008 (Nov 4, 2012)

cdawall said:


> What drivers are you using? I assume you are also playing on a single monitor?



Just updated to 306.97, Yea one monitor 1920 x 1080.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 4, 2012)

sgs2008 said:


> Just updated to 306.97, Yea one monitor 1920 x 1080.



Dumped the beta's I was using for those as well. NV surround still not working correctly, SLi kind of half-ass worked until it crashed :shadedshu Maybe before the alpha is over we will see some quicky patches form crytek and NV/AMD.


----------



## sgs2008 (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok after more fiddling foudn out that shader to high and water to high gives me 60-80 fps on my single 680 since sli isnt working. With everything else on very high at 1080p.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 4, 2012)

cdawall said:


> On a single monitor I have no issues on high getting 60+ FPS obviously with the single GTX470 (@875c/1600m) since SLi doesn't work. Going to try some more drivers and see if I can get nv surround working since it forces SLi.



Settings? resolution?

on my side, I might try to install lastest CCC BETA, see if there is any more performance, but I think the game just demand too much xD


----------



## HammerON (Nov 4, 2012)

Played Crysis 2 MP for almost a year (until BF 3 came out) and really enjoyed the game. Downloading now to see how it taxes my current rig. Also curious to see what improvements they have made.

I saw this over at the EVGA forum in regards to SLI:





No SLI Enhancment yet from EVGA, but hopefully soon.


----------



## chinmi (Nov 4, 2012)

really2 want to try my current rig with crysis 3.... i5 750@4ghz + 6990 should be enough right ??


----------



## BigMack70 (Nov 4, 2012)

chinmi said:


> really2 want to try my current rig with crysis 3.... i5 750@4ghz + 6990 should be enough right ??



Not enough for very high, at least not at this point, since it won't use both GPUs on your 6990. Assuming that in the end your 6990 performs similarly to a 7970/680, you should be able to play at very high at 1080/1200p. Probably won't be super smooth, though, judging from current performance.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 4, 2012)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Settings? resolution?
> 
> on my side, I might try to install lastest CCC BETA, see if there is any more performance, but I think the game just demand too much xD



Mix of high settings with a couple of mediums and terrible motion blur at low. Running 1680X1050 since nv surround wont work :shadedshu



HammerON said:


> Played Crysis 2 MP for almost a year (until BF 3 came out) and really enjoyed the game. Downloading now to see how it taxes my current rig. Also curious to see what improvements they have made.
> 
> I saw this over at the EVGA forum in regards to SLI:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121104/Capture074.jpg
> ...



Doesn't work for mine still getting a crash and horrible frame rates.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 4, 2012)

chinmi said:


> really2 want to try my current rig with crysis 3.... i5 750@4ghz + 6990 should be enough right ??



No problem at all.
My i5-750 @ 2.66 stock, EVGA GTX 560 stock at 850 has no problem at 1080p med/high.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 5, 2012)

Played a couple rounds last night. Was fun but did remind me of Crysis 2 MP. Forgot to disable Motion Blur (hate that crap). Also had issues with lag. Will play around a bit more tonight. Didn't check to see if SLI was working or not.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 5, 2012)

This game runs like butter fully maxed out with my 680.


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> This game runs like butter fully maxed out with my 680.



Slow butter? What kind of FPS are you getting all maxed out? I get about 30fps maxed out 2560x1440. With everything set to the high preset I get 60-70 but seem to get dips due to the network.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 5, 2012)

erocker said:


> Slow butter? What kind of FPS are you getting all maxed out? I get about 30fps maxed out 2560x1440. With everything set to the high preset I get 60-70 but seem to get dips due to the network.



idk, I never really check FPS, or my OCD kicks in, and I begin to obsess about it.


----------



## erocker (Nov 5, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> idk, I never really check FPS, or my OCD kicks in, and I begin to obsess about it.



Check it. Otherwise I don't believe you... Even though I might believe you.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 5, 2012)

erocker said:


> Slow butter? What kind of FPS are you getting all maxed out? I get about 30fps maxed out 2560x1440. With everything set to the high preset I get 60-70 but seem to get dips due to the network.



I imagine its a TWIMTBP'd game...Might be why.


----------



## BigMack70 (Nov 5, 2012)

People with OC'd 670s and 680s over on the Alpha forum are getting about what I'm getting on an OC'd 7970

Maxed out @ 1080/1200p seems to be yielding between ~40-45fps average on those cards.

That is, of course, if you ignore the odd user who claims to be getting 70fps+


----------



## bbmarley (Nov 6, 2012)

just got a key 
downloading now will report in tomorrow


----------



## bbmarley (Nov 6, 2012)

so just played a lil gameplay was fun and smooth altho them pickup weapons on the floor seem abit op considering how easy they are to get
then the gfx had a lil play with them and dam lol


----------



## HammerON (Nov 6, 2012)

Here is what the game is utilizing as far as my CPU:


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 6, 2012)

Am I seeing 5+ GB memory usage?


----------



## Kaynar (Nov 6, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Am I seeing 5+ GB memory usage?



he has 93 processes running...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2012)

```
**Started logging: Program CPU Monitor (2.6.1.10)**

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 2%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 54MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 2414MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:09:32 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 0%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 376MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 2113MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:10:33 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 25%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 527MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1915MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:11:34 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 13%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 542MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1844MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:12:35 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 12%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 650MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1712MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:13:36 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 25%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1087MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1036MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:14:37 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 25%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 804MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1517MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:15:39 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 12%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1025MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1339MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:16:40 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 19%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1034MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1300MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:17:41 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 41%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1043MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1229MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:18:42 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 30%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1045MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1225MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:19:43 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 17%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1044MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1228MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:20:44 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 27%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1046MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1217MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:21:45 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 56%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1050MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1233MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:22:46 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 35%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1050MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1239MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:23:47 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 12%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 745MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1598MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:24:48 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 35%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1042MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1304MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:25:50 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 38%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1046MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1314MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:26:51 PM
```

medium.

dissapointed in the game. very call of duty esq you can already tell its going to be a shout show. bunches of virtual commanders screaming in your ear telling you to get random objectives. Aliens that some how know military tactical moves etc. The area and the feel from the original game is so far gone that i dont think im even going to waste my money on it. also what happened to the nano suite? You can tell the textures are pretty turned down (yes I tested it on very high dont be a smart ass I played it on med) not to mention the model has changed drastically. you cant include little octogons in the logo if the suite doesnt even use that texture anymore. instead of crysis it looks like im playing COD with samus or that startcraft guy. or metro 2033. poor crytek why did they sell it to EA?

very high no motion blur


```
**Started logging: Program CPU Monitor (2.6.1.10)**

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 11%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 78MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 2255MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:41:44 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 12%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 528MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1920MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:42:45 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 25%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 707MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1710MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:43:46 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 25%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1046MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 977MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:44:47 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 43%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1061MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1118MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:45:49 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 29%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1078MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1152MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:46:50 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 25%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1080MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1214MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:47:51 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 28%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1081MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1247MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:48:52 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 17%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1087MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1165MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:49:53 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 32%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1088MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1182MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:50:54 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 35%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1094MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1230MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:51:55 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 31%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1095MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1233MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:52:56 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 42%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1100MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1173MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:53:57 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 12%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 782MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1482MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:54:58 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 27%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 913MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1399MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:55:59 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 22%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1108MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1158MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:57:01 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 21%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1111MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1158MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:58:02 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 13%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1122MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1200MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 2:59:03 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 24%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1127MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1123MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 3:00:04 PM

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3520  @ 2.67GHz
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' CPU Usage: 32%
Process: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' Memory Usage: 1176MB
During: `Crysis 3 MP Alpha' RAM Free: 1109MB
Recorded: 11/6/2012 3:01:05 PM
```

all of this is at 4.3ghz im still working on a bug in the program to read correct clock speed.


----------



## LDNL (Nov 6, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> poor crytek why did they sell it to EA?



The last nail in the coffin. Much like what they did to Battlefield and MoH. Those were some great games.


----------



## irlandezul (Nov 7, 2012)

Just got a key . I hope my system support the requirements for a smooth game .


----------



## MightyMission (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm so disappointed...the game runs well etc but it's full of cheaters..


----------



## Gas2100 (Nov 7, 2012)

MightyMission said:


> I'm so disappointed...the game runs well etc but it's full of cheaters..



i noticed this, promptly stopped playing.


----------



## MightyMission (Nov 7, 2012)

It runs well and looks good with everything maxed, even if I had higher hopes, but the cheating thing was too much for me..
I walked up behind a guy and put a gun to his head, tapped fire a couple of times, and he just run off and split into a couple more of himself !?!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 7, 2012)

MightyMission said:


> I'm so disappointed...the game runs well etc but it's full of cheaters..



I played a lot of crysis 2 multiplayer, and not surprised.

As I recall, they kindly put the commands right in the console for people to cheat with.

Kind of thought they would have fixed that, but again not surprised they didn't.

[sarcasm]And I'm sure it has lot's of performance enhancements too.[/sarcasm]


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 7, 2012)

irlandezul said:


> Just got a key . I hope my system support the requirements for a smooth game .



I thought it was just the 2nd through the 4th.  Is it still going on?


----------



## TheHunter (Nov 7, 2012)

Wut cheaters in alpha? Some have too much time on their hands.. Or they're really stupid. 


Anyway, does anybody know when patch 1.1 gets released? Alpha ends at 10th november no?


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 8, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I thought it was just the 2nd through the 4th.  Is it still going on?





TheHunter said:


> Wut cheaters in alpha? Some have too much time on their hands.. Or they're really stupid.
> 
> 
> Anyway, does anybody know when patch 1.1 gets released? Alpha ends at 10th november no?




It ends Nov 9, at 11:59 PM i think.


----------

